# trailer ties



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Which are the better trailer ties for a slant load trailer. We saw some nylon ones and bungee ties at TSC tonight and assume we need those vs tying with lead ropes. I know they are used for straight loads but just want to make sure for a slant. thanks


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I use the nylon ones with a quick release on one end and a snap on the other. I have a 3 horse slant load


----------



## camdenqh (Apr 30, 2011)

I like the rubber tubing(has clips on either end) trailer ties, so i can cut it just in case. Slant load trailers are really fine with lead ropes and ive used them before i just have put the 2 or 3 slip knots on it.

What ever you do pick you want something that you can release the horse fast in a worst case scenario. 

I personally dont like using quick release because ive used them on cross ties and had horses break several pairs. Not to say they don't work, i just haven't had luck with them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a horse fights it's lead, had it happen last summer, pruning shears are great for cutting the tether. With the horse thrashing around there is little danger of cutting him like a knife might.


----------

